# RW or LW Fletching. Does it matter?



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

It probably does not matter either way, but I have lost my LW Bitzenburger Clamp for fletching my hunting arrows. I was going to order another LW and thought I would ask if anyone had any opinions on whether I should be using a RW or LW clamp (I am Right Handed). Since I also need to stock up on feathers and noticed that some retailers will carry more variety in RW vs LW, I want to factor that in. I also heard that fletching arrows with a RW helical will keep points from rattling loose (?).

Any opinions or suggestions?


----------



## mnjeff (Jun 19, 2004)

*no*

you can use the different helical for rest clearance if you need to. they both steer arrow the same. rw will keep feild points tight and that is the way arrow should spin to open a rocket BH. I have mainly used lw feathers for hunting. have put vanes on both directions.

hope this helps

Jeff


----------



## Per48R (Oct 13, 2006)

Everytime I have every heard one specified it was always right wing. So I buy right wing and fletch right helical. Like mnjeff says, I have only heard broadhead manufactures recommend right wing.


----------



## cobowhntr (Jan 1, 2005)

As U hinted it has more to do with clearance & which gives U the best flight. I use RW. Didn't know about the Rocket issue, learn something everyday. :wink: The only way I can keep my field points tight is with a little wax on the threads no matter how much helical I put on them. If nothing else it is always fun trying different stuff.


----------



## Horsebowman (Nov 26, 2007)

I fletch all my arrows left wing & left helical, as yet have had no problems?

Saying that I must mention here in the UK we do not use broadheads as hunting with a bow is illegal. 

I do have a set of arrows fitted with steel force sabre tooth broadheads though:wink: I call them my burglar/self presevation arrows, should I ever have to use them, I would probably find myself in the *dock charged with premeditated murder due to our poxy laws, even though I have shot a thief/parasite!

*Crown court


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

*Left or Right*

When I shot fingers I always liked left helical because it was easierto line up clearence on my berger button.
Since I have gone to a release I have tried fletching both ways and could not see any difference even when shooting both right and left at the same time.
Charlie


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

Either wing provides good flight. When shooting off your pointer finger with a selfbow, left wing for a right handed shooter keeps the point of the lower fletch away from your finger a little better. I've buried a few feathers in my finger and it's not fun. Wrapping the feather points, even after glueing, helps a lot. I've always preferred shooting left wing off a recurve or longbow shelf too but others seem to prefer right wing so who knows. I don't think it matters at all off an arrow rest as I've had clearance problems both ways, LOL. The old urban legend that left wing unscrews your points would seem to be logical but your points should be tight enough to prevent such things. Keep in mind that the arrow basically stops rotating on impact and there is really no time for a lot of unscrewing to occur. I now shoot left wing straight off-set and helical because all my fletching jigs are left hand. I chose left wing feathers years ago when they were less expensive. Now both wings are the same price and much too expensive. You may want to check with your suppliers and see which wing(s) they carry. Vanes can generally be fletched either way except for spin wings (sp?) all of which I've seen are right wing. Birds require both wings, lest they would rotate in flight ...


----------

